# Steamboat Springs



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Conditions should be fine. The mountain is generally 100% open. You can probably expect spring conditions. Corn and slush. Storms do roll through in April, so you can have some powder days. It doesn't last that late into the season though. Once the sun comes out, you've got a few hours to enjoy to fluff before it becomes mank. 

As far as nightlife and things to do go. The Tug Boat is a legendary ski town bar/restaurant. Worth checking out. Slopeside is right at the base of the mountain. Above the Gondola area. You can literally ride right up to it. Definitely worth spending you apres time there, and it is in a close second behind the Tug Boat for status. 

There are a few other places that pepper the area, the two mentioned above are the main ones to check out. I'm sure you'll find other spots you'll like. Steamboat is one of the best ski towns out there. Have fun.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually most of the Texans go to Crested Butte, but you don't have experience with that town. Steamboat is popular with them too and because it's a destination spot they do stick out a bit more.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Actually most of the Texans go to Crested Butte, but you don't have experience with that town. Steamboat is popular with them too and because it's a destination spot they do stick out a bit more.


This. Ever been to Lake City? You might think you are in Texas there...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well outside of ski towns, there are a bunch of places in Southern Colorado that the Texans love. I don't doubt it.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Steamboat is pretty awesome, not sure what the snow will be like at that time, but Im you will have fun. You have to check out Strawberry Park Hot Springs while you're there!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

that's probably going to be closing weekend.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good point. You might want to make sure they are still spinning the bullwheels for the dates you are planning on visiting...


----------



## 06Trailskillz (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks for the insight guys i'll bee keeping a close eye but its altready booked so theres no turning back since its a time share week... either way it should be fun!


----------



## ATXshredder (Oct 22, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Actually most of the Texans go to Crested Butte, but you don't have experience with that town. Steamboat is popular with them too and because it's a destination spot they do stick out a bit more.





unfmoose said:


> This. Ever been to Lake City? You might think you are in Texas there...


You guys just made me laugh. I'm from Texas and am going to Crested Butte with my Texan boarder friends in January, and.....my Texan grandparents retired to Lake City.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

God damn Texans! :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is so awesome. We just totally stereotyped you there! You fit right in the mold.

Crested Butte is rad so I can't really blame you. Find a good spot, stick to it.


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

I live in da boat and its hit or miss in the spring. Other than that the mtn is pretty cool. Id rather have u go 2 summit county but hell, come on down. Gimme sum tips while your eating dinner at the Rio!


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

ATXshredder said:


> You guys just made me laugh. I'm from Texas and am going to Crested Butte with my Texan boarder friends in January, and.....my Texan grandparents retired to Lake City.


hahahaha:laugh:. win! I can't blame them or you...I transplanted here from Florida!


----------

